# Magnet on humidifier keeps falling off...



## BigStun (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a large humidor and it has two long humidifiers on the lid held on by two magnets, one on each side. 

Well the last few times I've opened my humidor I have found one of the humidifiers laying on my cigars because the glue that originally held on the magnet to the humidifier has worn off. 

Wanted to use a dab of gorilla glue but the thought of using anything with chemicals worries me. Any ideas on fixing this?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

BigStun said:


> I
> 
> Well the last few times I've opened my humidor I have found one of the humidifiers laying on my cigars because the glue that originally held on the magnet to the humidifier has worn off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That is what I do as well Jerry. GMTA!


----------



## loft306 (Oct 4, 2009)

Heh, i was thinking just that the other day after i also thought better of using anything chemical (i was thinking gel krezyglue) but the industrial velcro sounds much better to stick the hygrometer up with.


----------



## BigStun (Sep 23, 2009)

Good idea on the velcro...ended up using electrical tape along the edge of the magnets...worked well and hardly noticable. Will pick up some velcro next time I'm out.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

BigStun said:


> Good idea on the velcro...ended up using electrical tape along the edge of the magnets...worked well and hardly noticable. Will pick up some velcro next time I'm out.


 Make sure you get the industrial strenght and not some inferior velcro, you might be disappointed. 
I think I said Costco, so please forgive me, I meant HOME DEPOT. Its in a rectangular box, blue and yellow with the yellow word velcro capitalized on it and a silver square that says INDUSTRial Strength. 
So HOME DEPOT is where its at. I am sure its a lowes also, as this is a branded product by velcro.

Regards Jerry


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

You can pick up some cheap earth magnets on dealextreme.com, usually $1-$3 shipped. They come in varying sizes from quarter size to smaller than a dime. They're strong as hell.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

BigStun said:


> gorilla glue


That is exactly what I used on my hygro which had this problem.


----------

